# Evil Eye Pelt Thing



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

When I built our new witch hut I cut pieces of the side panels from our old one to create "pelts" that look like dried or tanned skins with human body parts embedded in them. I've had many questions and requests for tutorials on them, but since they were salvaged from an older work I don't really have any way of doing any kind of tutorial on them. I was messing around today with some cheap "dragon eyes" I bought on clearance from Michael's a few weeks ago and decided to try and make a Evil Eye pelt out of one of them. It came out pretty good and I took a few photos of the process, but not enough to do a tutorial on. As soon as I posted it on Facebook I started getting requests for a full tutorial on it. Seeing as I've been drinking rum all day and had nothing better to do I set up my camera and made a second one, this time filming the entire process. You folks have any idea how hard it is to put together a coherent tutorial with a good buzz? Anyways, here is the end result of an afternoon of making evil eyes out in my workshop.


----------



## iggyman72 (Oct 17, 2012)

Great tutorial, great idea, and alot of fun to make. Thanks! I like how your brain works.


----------

